
New data show that joining the 1% remains unsettlingly hereditary - jimsojim
http://www.economist.com/news/united-states/21715735-new-data-show-joining-1-remains-unsettlingly-hereditary-skipping-class?fsrc=scn/tw/te/bl/ed/skippingclass
======
necessity
Well if you consider all billionaires and not just the top of the top, the
trend is the opposite. Billionaires who inherited their wealth were 55.3% in
1996, 41.9% in 2001, and 30.4% in 2014.

[https://piie.com/publications/wp/wp16-1.pdf](https://piie.com/publications/wp/wp16-1.pdf)

~~~
bediger4000
Sure, but when the King changed, the hereditary aristocracy gets left in
place. 1% == current aristocracy.

